# First Paph! Paph 'Madela'



## paph_envy (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

I am a cymbidium fancier, but I just gave in and bought my first paph on the weekend (My fiance thought they were 'scary' looking plants, so I think I bought it to spite him because he clearly doesn't understand how beautiful something can be when you wait a whole year to see it bloom!). It is a *Madela*, (Maudiae x delanatii).

I need your words of wisdom! I already know that paphs only flower once from each new growth. It seems what I purchased is either a grown seedling, or a one-growth division. I am currently finding this info out from the grower). If it is a division, hopefully he'll tell me when it was divided. It has seven lovely mottled leaves about 5-6" long, but no no flower. There is a 3" new baby leaf at the top of the crown. I've seen flowers on smaller growths, so I'm wondering why mine doesn't have one yet. It's already the first week of March... does anyone out there think this guy is going to throw me a bloom this spring, or am I just going to have to be patient until a new fan shows up at the base? 
I have the plant over a humidity tray about 11 feet away from a southwest window.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Your plant is probably a seedling. I don't know of any good grower that would divide a Paph into single growths. You probably should ask the grower how near to blooming size the plant is. For this one, as a seedling, it probably doesn't depend on how many growths it has but rather how large the growth is.
It sounds like it will be pretty.
Here's a photo I found: http://www.ladyslipper.com/265j.htm


----------



## paph_envy (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Dot!

Y'know, now that you mention it, it most likely IS a seedling, as it sat in a tray with a dozen others about the same size.... Geez, I hope the grower doesn't think I'm a dope for asking that question lol! oke: 

Thanks for the photo - yes... the bloom will certainly be worth waiting for. I will take a picture of the plant and post it tommorow evening so you can see what size I'm at. I think I'm going to be obsessively shining lights at it's crown hoping for faint shadow of a sheath for the next little while!

Thank goodness two of my cyms are still displaying for me for I wait....


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2007)

That's a great first Paph! congratulations, and welcome to the forum! 


Do take a photo, but to me, it sounds as though, with those parents, it is blooming size but a first bloom seedling. Not a bad thing. Both parents bloom on compact plants so seven leaves is impressive and probably about good to go. 

It's hard with your first, and just having one. It is hard to compare! 
What will help with the uncertainty? Really you need to buy more Paphs. 

We are evil here. Mind you.:evil:


----------



## bwester (Mar 5, 2007)

welcome to the dark side.


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 5, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, but 11 feet from a SW window sounds like it is too far from the light. I am no expert, but adequate light seems important for spike initiation. Maybe some more experienced growers can pipe in.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 5, 2007)

11 feet away is too little light in a indoor window, whatever the direction


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2007)

Agreed, I'd probably put it in the southern window. Put up a sheer curtain if you're worried.


----------



## paph_envy (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome - thanks everyone. I know that the plant will "tell me" if it's not getting sufficient lighting judging by the intensity of the green mottling. I just may have to move it closer to the window The grower got back to me and told me it's a mature seeding, so it should be in bud soon. He told me that if I feel gently at the base of the plant, I may be able to detect a small bump, which indicates it's about to throw me a bud.

Believe me, I know how easy it is to get sucked into the orchid vortex, spend your whole salary on them, and turn your house into a rainforest to keep them all happy! I can sit and stare at my cyms and my phals until my eyes are crossed, and I can't get enough of them. I'm sure my paph is the first of many. I just want to make sure my conditions are good for Madela before I buy more. I wouldn't want to bring plants into my home that won't be happy living with me, so If a sheath pops up, away to the greenhouse I go with my paycheck lol!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the void. Remember what's good for one plant might not be perfect for all. If you have a plant w/ 7 leaves about the same size one one growth it's very mature, but if it didn't bloom it probably didn't get enough light. I gave most of my Paphs too much light, resulting in yellowing leaves. So I moved them away and they're doing better. Make minor adjustments until they seem to be doing well. A few recommendations: Clear pots to see the roots. R.O. filter for good water quality. Check for bugs: scalies and fungus gnats love orchids too! Good Luck.


----------



## paph_envy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Paph Pictue*

Here's a pic of the paph. I lied - It has 6 leaves lol!

I'll keep everyone updated if I see evidence of a bud.

Hey - does anyone else have a Madela? I'm a bit confused about the colouring. I've seen a couple pics on the net, and it looks like it's supposed to be solid pink/rasberry. The pic on the growers website though (www.paramountorchids.com) shows a multi-coloured plant with warting. That's what I was hoping for, and that's why I bought it! Oh well.... If it comes out to be another colour, that's okay. I'll just buy another plant with the warts I was so attracted too!


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Mar 7, 2007)

The photo on their website is not a Madela, sorry.


----------



## paph_envy (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I figured. I should let them know about the erroneous pic. I suppose it's possible that the "Maudiae" parent specified of the tag could be a maudiae "type" that does pass on the warting phenotype, but then the plant couldn't honestly be called a true Madela. 

If my flower turns out spotty, then I'll guess I'll have a NOID on my hands.

Thanks - I know what to expect now (if the tag's not lying).


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Mar 7, 2007)

Its not the warts that are diagnostic here. You have to remember that you can have three very different Maudiaes depending on how its made - album, vinicolor and coloratum - in fact the variation in what we refer to as coloratum would add quite a bit more diversity. All of these would make very different Madelas. The absolute diagnostic that the flower pictured is not Madela is the green in the petals - a primary hybrid with delenatii as one parent will not have green in it with the possible exception of the staminodal shield.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2742 What?


----------



## Heather (Mar 8, 2007)

Eric, in your case I think a lot of the green is coming from the moquettianum.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh I know that I'm just playing the Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Mar 8, 2007)

If that retained the green after the flower was set it would be very unusual. I can show you pictures of yellow Armeni-Whites and green Lynleigh Koopowitzs, but when the flower is set the green fades to cream.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2007)

I will check the photos at the end of the first flower to see how green they were. I was suprised how short lived the first flower was, but it does get full sun and 80's during the daytime.


----------

